
Test Report Points to F-35’s Combat Limits - mpweiher
http://aviationweek.com/defense/test-report-points-f-35-s-combat-limits-0
======
mpweiher
"the F-35B Block 2B aircraft would need to avoid threat engagement… in an
opposed combat scenario,.."

So it's the world's first pacifist warplane...a fighter that can't fight.

------
jmnicolas
Honestly the F-35 fiasco reminds me more and more of the last days of the USSR
: nothing works as expected, it never will, but everybody puts on a brave face
and acts like if you forget about the problems they don't exist.

The degree of cognitive dissonance going on in this project is staggering !

------
surfearth
I don't think this is a particularly surprising or controversial report. Isn't
it generally accepted that the F-35 Block 2B is still in development mode and
the military has no plans to actually use it until the 2018-2020 time frame?

------
sbierwagen
Regwall.

